# I need to borrow a thinking cap!



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

I am dehydrating pea; to keep them from fall through the holes in the dehydrator tray i put down aluminum foil and poked holes in it............ But my peas are drying unevenly. Would that craft plastic that people use with yarn work in a dehyrator?

Thanks for loaning me your thinking cap!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

It would work but I don't know if there are any bad chemicals in the plastic. I'm using coffee filters right now in my little dehydrator for chamomile right now.


----------



## Digger (Nov 1, 2003)

I cut cheese clothe to fit my dehydrator. It works for chopped onions, celery, and such. I have not washed it, but when I do, I will but it in a garmet bag for washing delicuts. I hope this will cut the raveling to a minimum.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Pieces of plastic screening cut to fit your trays...... It comes in rolls that will last a lifetime. Buy it in the hardware store.


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

You can also use parchment paper.


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

I cut window screening to fit mine. It has lasted 5 years so far.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm another one that uses cheese cloth. Works great for me.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I use coffee filters or cheesecloth. Parchment paper resulted in the same uneven drying that the OP is experiencing with the foil. Plastic or metal screen should also be fine as long as it's food safe.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Peas don't even need to go in the dehydrator. I just put mine on a large cookie sheet and shake them around every once in awhile. They dry fine!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Parchment paper is your answer...works wonderfully...can be reused until it is too tattered...wonderful for fruit leathers, I have 4 trays of okra dehydrating on parchment paper right now....just take it out of the box, cut to fit your tray, and add what you want to it....


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have used the plastic canvas, I can't see that it would be any worse than the plastic screen. At least the plastic canvas is white, not black.


----------

